# new puppy - help!



## fern (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi - I'm Fern and I want to introduce myself and my 8 week old pup, Shayna. I've been lurking here for several weeks so I'd be prepared when she came home but...help! She's not doing what I was prepared for!
Am I asking too much too soon? She's been with us less than 24 hours. But I don't want her to get started with any bad habits.
I have a small ex-pen, with a small crate attached, in the family room where we spend most of our time. In her crate I have her food and toys, blanket from her mom and chew bone from her breeder. In the ex-pen I have a pee pad and her water. From the time I brought her home and put her in the crate, ex-pen, she howled. When she quieted for more than a few seconds, I took her out and played with her. She peed on the pee pad and we offered treats (not interested) and had a "party". After a period of time playing, put her back in the ex-pen/crate (she's back and forth between them) and she pooped on the pee pad; again treat and party. At bedtime, we put her in her crate next to my side of the bed. She hadn't peed before bed but didn't drink very much either. She slept quietly all night, until 5 a.m. when she squeaked and I took her to the pee pad. She only wanted to play! Back to the crate where she slept more until 5:45, when I took her out to pee - no pee, just play.I can see that she pooped a tiny bit in a corner of the crate and another tiny bit as I carried from the from the bedroom to the family room. Put her in the crate and she howled; let her into the ex-pen and she howled. She did finally eat a little and drink a little but no pee. I can't be sure but it doesn't look like she peed in the crate where she slept.
I know she wants easy access between the crate and the ex-pen and her howling is telling me that; but I want her to know that I'll only do that if she quiets down and stays quiet as I did a few times before.
What am I doing wrong?
Sorry for the long post - I tried to attach a picture - couldn't figure that one out!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you need to have a bit more patience with her and with yourself. She's a little baby, in a scary new situation, all by herself for the first time in her life. And it's only been one day. I'm not sure why you are locking her in or out of the crate if it's attached to the pen? I also wouldn't be feeding her in the crate. If she spills it, it's just one more thing to ckean up. I'd put her food in the pen, as far from the pee pad as possible. It should only be in there for as long as it takes her to eat (no more than about 10 minutes) anyway.

Look at the positives... She was quiet in her crate most of the niggt, and she used her pee pad appropriately! Not bad for the first 24 hours! 

Also, use your breeder as a resource. Good breeders want to see that the puppies they produce get the best start possible in their new homes. And no one knows that puppy better than she does at this stage!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just to add to what Karen said - if she is waking up during the night or too early in the morning be sure to keep things all business. Don't talk to her too much except to give your potty command. Don't give her a chance to start playing or running around. Take her to her potty spot and then put her back to bed. She sounds like she is doing pretty good for 8 weeks old as she is going potty on the pads!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Tucker whined the first few nights too in his crate. He hit the potty pads well. Pooped twice and has never pooped in the house again. A few pee pee accidents and especially when people come over and he's so excited he squirts some (that's the puppy and small breed I'm told he will outgrow it) but other than that sounds like your pups on the right path. Tucker's third night in the crate in our room he slept all night and has been ever since.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome to you and Shayna. You've got this, enjoy.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The most important thing you can do is to simply stay strong and calm. If you feel anxiety, she will feel anxiety. You don't want her to feel anxiety. She will learn everything is okay when you do.


----------



## Pfellows (Dec 22, 2015)

I agree she is doing well. I got Charlie at 8 weeks as well. I too did crate training but he cried and cried. I put his basket on my bed and he went right to sleep and never made any mess. He has been there ever since. This is the first dog I haven't crate trained. At the beginning I took him out every 15-20 minutes and definitely after eating. Food isn't a top priority with him. He would rather play or sit by me and then he eats. Very interesting and loving breed. Enjoy your little one. Put in the time at the beginning so she knows what is expected. They are very smart.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome to you and Shayna. I can't really add much to what others have posted. I'm sure it'll get better for you. Please keep us up to date on what is going on!


----------



## fern (Jan 19, 2016)

*New Puppy - help!*



fern said:


> Hi - I'm Fern and I want to introduce myself and my 8 week old pup, Shayna. I've been lurking here for several weeks so I'd be prepared when she came home but...help! She's not doing what I was prepared for!
> Am I asking too much too soon? She's been with us less than 24 hours. But I don't want her to get started with any bad habits.
> I have a small ex-pen, with a small crate attached, in the family room where we spend most of our time. In her crate I have her food and toys, blanket from her mom and chew bone from her breeder. In the ex-pen I have a pee pad and her water. From the time I brought her home and put her in the crate, ex-pen, she howled. When she quieted for more than a few seconds, I took her out and played with her. She peed on the pee pad and we offered treats (not interested) and had a "party". After a period of time playing, put her back in the ex-pen/crate (she's back and forth between them) and she pooped on the pee pad; again treat and party. At bedtime, we put her in her crate next to my side of the bed. She hadn't peed before bed but didn't drink very much either. She slept quietly all night, until 5 a.m. when she squeaked and I took her to the pee pad. She only wanted to play! Back to the crate where she slept more until 5:45, when I took her out to pee - no pee, just play.I can see that she pooped a tiny bit in a corner of the crate and another tiny bit as I carried from the from the bedroom to the family room. Put her in the crate and she howled; let her into the ex-pen and she howled. She did finally eat a little and drink a little but no pee. I can't be sure but it doesn't look like she peed in the crate where she slept.
> I know she wants easy access between the crate and the ex-pen and her howling is telling me that; but I want her to know that I'll only do that if she quiets down and stays quiet as I did a few times before.
> ...


Thanks for all the replies - doing much better today. I guess I expected too much too soon - from both puppy and me!
I'm learning her signals and she continues to sleep all night and, with a little help, poops on the pad.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

fern said:


> Thanks for all the replies - doing much better today. I guess I expected too much too soon - from both puppy and me!
> I'm learning her signals and she continues to sleep all night and, with a little help, poops on the pad.


It sounds like everything is going really good! It's good that she sleeps all night. Even though Willow as house broken when I got her, it took me awhile to learn her signals. Had a few accidents until I figured out what was going on.


----------



## Teddy'sdad (Jan 16, 2016)

The first night I had Teddy (10 weeks), he whined twice in his crate. I got up, laid in front of the crate, whispered a few soothing words, but did not let him out. Ever since that night, he's been great in the crate, and can hold it until 7-9 AM. 

The pen is a different story. We also put it in the family room at first when we could not watch him. The problem is that you do not want the pad in the middle of the family room, and weaning him off of it is somewhat difficult (especially if you have carpet). 

He still doesn't love the pen, which is where we put him when we have to leave him alone for a bit. That said, we found that classical music helps.

Bottom line, keep in mind the puppy's a baby. You'll be fine.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

It sounds like everything is going really well!


----------

